# My First 90 Days...Pretty Good



## Profikiskery (Mar 24, 2015)

Thought I would share....

I have said this a few times. I am not in this for profit. I am new, only refine silver. and still have much to learn. My goal is to try to sell a bit of what I make, to recoup the expenses as I learn.

I had accumulated just a small bit of scrap before I came to this forum. I had seen Palladium's and Kadrivers, and a few other videos, found them interesting and begin to gather scrap sterling. I as a beginner, went thru the processes, safely and best I knew how. Was not at all efficient either, but end product was I think good.

After joining the forum here, and realizing not only safety wise, but refining wise, I needed to invest more in safety, and much more time in learning the craft. I figured I needed to find a way. I retired at 47 and have a bit of time on my hands so understand. That being said, I don't have much disposable income and realized it could be costly. However, I have a passion for it and thought I might find a way.

Out of ignorance I guess, I went to Ebay, and this is what I have found. Just like learning this skill, learning to sell on Ebay can indeed be beneficial, but you have to read and investigate. I was willing to lose 20% just to learn, and have MADE about 9% so far on my time, and I think I am just getting started.

Once I sold out all I wanted too. I had to figure out a way to make a bit of income, to be able to accumulate, build what I need, and just support my ability to learn more about refining.

My results are posted in the picture so far!! I have done pretty good. You can see where initially I had a lot to sell but then ran a bit shy on inventory. I have found the problem is not selling....but acquiring. I have learned, the profit is made when you buy, not when you sell. 

Right now I am bringing in about 30- 45 dollars a day. That is a big deal for the small timer I think. Just like in refining however, I think I can get more proficient.

The jest of this post is to say there is money to be made here. It has been a surprise to me, but so far so good for now. Just takes some time.

Still running my H2O cell too. As always guys film at 11!! 

If I can help anyone with the Ebay thing let me know....just wanted to try and contribute a bit if able.

Column to the right shows 90 days....next one is 30...next one 7 days. Lastly 24 hours.


----------



## edsikes (Apr 12, 2015)

very nice!!! i too started out the same exact way i hadnt found this forum when i had started refining silver.... started out watching various youtube videos, watching and rewatching making sure i had the basics down. started buying silver contacts and some other silver on ebay... mind you i wasnt buying for profit. i was just fascinated by the science of it have tried different forms of silver and then moved on to ewaste. i have gotten smart and what i buy i make money off now have several dedicated clients around me where i buy their ram, video/audio cards, cpu's, other gold finger items and motherboards and in turn they give me all their junk p/s keyboards and wireless modems etc i travel around picking up junk computers and other items using facebook as the medium for that. i find all my local tag sale sites on facebook and i put an ad on there offering to buy gold, silver and vintage gold filled jewelry and offer free e-waste removal for recycling... i get messages all the time. and on top pf that i have a guy i met off there, who i call when i have a bunch of empty towers and he scraps the steel... 

i laud you in your efforts and wish you further success, just remember local resources are great!!!! facebook and craigslist, they are both great resources. also pawn shops. if you are interested in gold filled, pawn shops, thrift shops and flea markets are fantastic to search. also local jewelry stores, they want a little more if they have sterling but i get a small bag from my family jeweler every month and he gets about 6c a gram less than spot on the sterling but he also does me good on jewelry for my wife and we meet at a good price for karat gold.


----------

